# Rolex Thread!



## Cruella (Jul 28, 2014)

Just wanted to start this as a general thread for Rolex discussion! Who everyone is voting for, interesting experiences, personal impact/stories, etc.

Anything at all pretty much. I haven't seen any of my horsey friends in a while and I'm going to go crazy from not discussing this weekend with anyone, so say whatever!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a few friends going. One I believe her trainer is riding & she's going as a groom or something, maybe just to watch.
My 'stolen kid' is in vet school & is going in some sort of vet capacity- not sure exactly what she'll be doing.
All are really excited to go.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Wished I could go but was lucky to find the livestream! Rooting for my favorite rider and Rolex Rookie, Elisa Wallace. Done fantasic so far. Too bad my second favorite, Jimmie Schramm, fell off during XC. :/


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

My fav team, Jessica Phoenix and A Little Romance, had a fall cross country :-( Blue lost a shoe and slipped. I am super bummed out.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Michael Jung took 1st and 3erd. I was watching live feeds for show jumping. He had two beautiful rounds. I am bummed though that William Fox-Pitt didn't take it again on Bay My Hero 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Congrats to Michael Jung! But so happy my Rolex Rookie, Elisa, was in the top 20, finished 17th. Could tell Simply Priceless just wasn't at his best today. But loved their round anyways.


----------



## Cruella (Jul 28, 2014)

I was hoping an american rider would make it this year personally, but Michael Jung did excellent of course


----------

